
Mr. Big (Police procedure) - atdt
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Big_(police_procedure)
======
cimmanom
How is this not entrapment?

~~~
Piskvorrr
It seems that none of the tasks given are illegal - as IANAL, I have no idea
how a cover story, e.g. "you are ferrying laundered money" would affect this.

~~~
cimmanom
Even “seducing” them to join a criminal organization in the first place? I
don’t know, the whole thing seems shady and to violate the spirit of the law
if not the letter of it.

~~~
Piskvorrr
A fake criminal organization. But yeah, definitely not in the spirit of the
law, even though it could be technically legal.

